# New trends in driving. Is it me or my BMW?



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

OK, we all know how great our cars handle and for me I have a "comfort speed" which is slightly higher then the average limit. But in the last 8 or so years (about the time everyone owned a cell phone) I've noticed a big difference in the way the most folks drive and it's way too slow! What really gets me going is how drivers are NOT PAYING ATTENTION TO THE ROAD AND WHAT IS GOING ON AROUND THEM! Come on, even driving at 35 mph. why is it so hard to use turn signals? Why do folks camp out in the left lane, completely oblivious to to all the cars behind them? What does yield mean? Who goes first at a 4-way intersection? Why do drivers give you the finger after you honk at them for cutting you off? What happened to the "Wipers on, headlights on" nationwide law? Why are cars driving on the wrong side of the road, ie. on or over the yellow line? What is with the "10 & 2" death grip on the wheel while staring at the speedometer? I could go on but you get the idea. Anyway, I drive BMW's for their handling, not as a status symbol. At least I have an edge on avoiding all the crazy moves going on around me. Was just wondering if I'm alone here....:dunno:


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

JackalopeZX3 said:


> OK, we all know how great our cars handle and for me I have a "comfort speed" which is slightly higher then the average limit. But in the last 8 or so years (about the time everyone owned a cell phone) I've noticed a big difference in the way the most folks drive and it's way too slow! What really gets me going is how drivers are NOT PAYING ATTENTION TO THE ROAD AND WHAT IS GOING ON AROUND THEM! Come on, even driving at 35 mph. why is it so hard to use turn signals? Why do folks camp out in the left lane, completely oblivious to to all the cars behind them? What does yield mean? Who goes first at a 4-way intersection? Why do drivers give you the finger after you honk at them for cutting you off? What happened to the "Wipers on, headlights on" nationwide law? Why are cars driving on the wrong side of the road, ie. on or over the yellow line? What is with the "10 & 2" death grip on the wheel while staring at the speedometer? I could go on but you get the idea. Anyway, I drive BMW's for their handling, not as a status symbol. At least I have an edge on avoiding all the crazy moves going on around me. Was just wondering if I'm alone here....:dunno:


I don't think you are alone at all -- just in a minority! Driving is an end in itself for you (and many of the rest of us on this board). For a large percentage of those on the road it is an uninteresting means to an end. Consequently, they pay little attention to it. It is that lack of interest and attention that promotes the behaviour you describe. If you drive in Europe, for example, you will find drivers more attentive to what they are doing. In my view that is because they are seeing the drive as something worthwhile in itself. Part of that is because many European roads demand more attention and part of it is that driving is less of their daily lives so it is an end in itself.

Just my $.02 worth!

TED


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

JackalopeZX3 said:


> OK, we all know how great our cars handle and for me I have a "comfort speed" which is slightly higher then the average limit. But in the last 8 or so years (about the time everyone owned a cell phone) I've noticed a big difference in the way the most folks drive and it's way too slow! What really gets me going is how drivers are NOT PAYING ATTENTION TO THE ROAD AND WHAT IS GOING ON AROUND THEM! Come on, even driving at 35 mph. why is it so hard to use turn signals? Why do folks camp out in the left lane, completely oblivious to to all the cars behind them? What does yield mean? *Who goes first at a 4-way intersection?* Why do drivers give you the finger after you honk at them for cutting you off? What happened to the "Wipers on, headlights on" nationwide law? Why are cars driving on the wrong side of the road, ie. on or over the yellow line? What is with the "10 & 2" death grip on the wheel while staring at the speedometer? I could go on but you get the idea. Anyway, I drive BMW's for their handling, not as a status symbol. At least I have an edge on avoiding all the crazy moves going on around me. Was just wondering if I'm alone here....:dunno:


Two days ago I came to a 4-way stop just as another driver did. I was on the right so, by law, I had the right of way. I started off and he did as well, only faster. I jam on the brakes and the jackass then gives me a look. My two biggest pet peaves though are distracted driving due mostly to cell phones and taking up space in the left lane with no intentions on passing. The second seems to me, purposeful in most cases. Irritating.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Ted, you pretty much hit the nail on the head. Driving Beemers is not a chore, it's more of a passion for me. (Only another BMW driver would understand,:thumbup I guess I take driving more seriously then the "majority" and get pissed off when I see what is so simple & effortless to do, ie. a turn signal, flipped off as unimprtant and needless.:tsk: Driving could be such a joy! Thanks for the input.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Marine, you hear me. "That look" or the finger. What is up with these idiots? Years ago the other driver would be the one slamming on the brakes and waving a "sorry, my mistake!" Today it's "screw you" if I'm wrong. And you're probably right about the left lane hogs purposeful "Nobody goes faster than I can" attitude. Hey, if you want to drive faster, I don't give a rats butt. I'm already back in the right lane. You want to control the trafic flow, go take the police exam. In my opinion, cells phones have helped to destroy our roads and it's only going to get worse unless something is done soon. Lack of driver education and higher standards for lisense tests are also needed.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

They camp out in the left lane because they don't care and many of them enjoy every opportunity to annoy others.
Yeah for me and the he-- with the rest is there attitude. If I were a cop, I'd be nailing them before many others.


----------



## matts335 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think they sit in the left lane so they won't ever have to change lanes. They can just set their cruise control for 55mph, and know that there will never be someone going slower than them in the left. Probably my biggest driving pet peeve. Drives me up the freeking wall. I see that all the time around here. Less so in NY state where I grew up. Around here, people just get on the interstate and immediately head for the left lane....regardless of how fast they are going or if there is anyone in front of them in the right lanes. 

Lack of turn signals is quite annoying too. I mean, how hard is it to use a turn signal? I guess it's a little more difficult with one hand on the cell phone. :rofl:


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey, nothing is more annoying some jacka$$ braking in front of you for no reason! There's nothing in the friggin road! WTF? Ohhhhh, you're turning? Thanks, all I needed to do was take my foot off the gas if I'd had some warning. Now I have to go clean brake dust off my wheels!


----------



## BM2W (Aug 9, 2007)

It's all part of the dumbing down of Ammurika (just look at the last election and what's going on in Congress these daze.) As they say, "Ignorance is bliss", and we all see too many happy people on the road, self-absorbed and oblivious to the responsibility of piloting a two ton vehicle. They're the poster kids for distracted driving, and when they're caught wrong, it's anybody's fault but theirs.

So many of the people buying premium vehicles aren't really interesting in the joy of driving, but rather the panache and image. They're the same people who buy clothes with the labels on the outside or oversized logos and have way too much 'information' on their MySpace or Facebook pages. All form (I can't say 'style'), no substance. It's a shame that Natural Selection doesn't work faster.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

BM2W said:


> It's all part of the dumbing down of Ammurika (just look at the last election and what's going on in Congress these daze.) As they say, "Ignorance is bliss", and we all see too many happy people on the road, self-absorbed and oblivious to the responsibility of piloting a two ton vehicle. They're the poster kids for distracted driving, and when they're caught wrong, it's anybody's fault but theirs.
> 
> So many of the people buying premium vehicles aren't really interesting in the joy of driving, but rather the panache and image. They're the same people who buy clothes with the labels on the outside or oversized logos and have way too much 'information' on their MySpace or Facebook pages. All form (I can't say 'style'), no substance. *It's a shame that Natural Selection doesn't work faster*.


:rofl::thumbup:


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Couldn't have said it any better bro! Ever watch people just shopping and compare it with the way they drive? Same/same. Walk in the door and stop dead, mesmorized by who the heck knows what.  Pull into a parking lot and stop dead..."oh no! Have to make a decision!" Yah, well can you pull over and do it so the rest of us can get by?


----------



## jmpeace501 (Dec 7, 2009)

People that drive at or below the speed limit in the left lane on the freeway is my #1 pet peeve. It's called a PASSING LANE for a reason. I've even had people cut me off by going from the middle lane to fast lane while I was coming up faster than them and then not increasing their speed _*at all*_. I agree w/ all the statements here as well... 90% of the people out there are complete idiots when it comes to driving. Here people will even regularly brake going UPHILL or on a flat surface even if they're not over the speed limit. I think sometimes they're applying the brakes and gas at the same time.  lol

re: slow people in the left lane.... is it rude that if someone is in the fast lane going the speed limit or less and does not move over when I approach that I flash my bright lights 2 times really quick? i still stay about 2 or 3 car lengths behind. if they still don't move over then I flash my brights again. sometimes they're completely oblivious and never see (or just don't care). to me, this means "can you please move over?". to others I guess it might mean that I'm trying to be a jerk because one time i did that, after the person moved to the middle lane he flipped me off. i don't think its inappropriate at all though.

- Michael


----------



## ColoradoKraut (Aug 30, 2009)

I once saw a great bumper sticker:

IF I PASSED YOU ON THE RIGHT, YOU'RE IN THE WRONG LANE!

:rofl::thumbup:


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

In most states it is legal to pass on the right when there are 3 or more lanes going your way. I've given up asking with a bright flash for the same reasons you've stated. It's much easier to just signal and pass on the right. :banghead: "Sec. 14-233. Passing on right. The driver of a vehicle may overtake and pass upon the right of another vehicle only when conditions permit such movement in safety and under the following conditions: (1) When the vehicle overtaken is making or has signified the intention to make a left turn; (2) when lines of vehicles traveling in the same direction in adjoining traffic lanes have come to a stop or have reduced their speed; (3) upon a one-way street free from obstructions and of sufficient width for two or more lines of moving vehicles; (4) upon a limited access highway or parkway free from obstructions with three or more lanes provided for traffic in one direction. Such movement shall not be made by driving off the pavement or main-traveled portion of the highway except where lane designations, signs, signals or markings provide for such movement. Violation of any provision of this section shall be an infraction."


----------



## matts335 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think it is at all rude to flash brights. Now, if you are 6 inches from their bumper while flashing, that might be rude. I've heard that it's actually illegal to flash, but I have no proof of that. 

When i'm in the left, I pay attention to what's going on behind me (well, i always pay attention). If someone comes up behind me, I move over asap. Doesn't matter if i'm already going 80mph in 65. If they want to go faster, that's their right and I should not be blocking their way.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Our driver education programs are outdated and don't account for the growing number of drivers and technology on the road.


----------



## allwheelsdriven (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe a short test...in order to buy a BMW you have to find Germany on a map and know what at least one of the letters stands for?

also around here, the new Fast Lane is the right lane...I've given up fighting all the minivans and SUVS doing 54 in the far left lane


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Been a long time since I took a driving test but it seems now if you can walk & breath at the same time, you can drive. uch: BTW, BMW stands for "Break my windows" or so I've been told....


----------



## TheodoreM (Oct 2, 2009)

Driving pet peeves? Where to begin...Virginia is a terrible (aside from the cop discussion a couple weeks ago). Well, you've already mentioned the self-appointed left-lane monitor and the I'm-giving-you-a-nasty-look-even-though-I-cut-_you_-off driver. How about the I-know-you-need-to-change-lanes-but-I'm-speeding-up-to-block-you driver? Or one of my personal favorites: the right-lane-is-closed-two-miles-ahead, but-we-all-need-to-move-left-now-and-if-you-don't-do-as-I-want-I-will-try-my-best-to-cut-you-off driver.

One last one: New Yorkers take a lot of flak, but they generally know how to merge, keep out of the left lane, and let people in when they signal.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

And the "I'll sit in the left lane and not move till 10' before my exit were I proceed to cut right across 3 lanes with no signal and expect everyone else to move out of my way" driver...or the first car at a 4-way stop who sits there waving every car after theirs to "go ahead honey" while you're stuck behind them watching the next 12 cars come & go and finally lay on the horn! My favorite has to be the "waiting to pull out car that you can see (and can see you) 1/2 mile ahead but must be VERY careful (or busy texting) since they seem to be waiting for us to go by but suddenly PULLS OUT 10' IN FRONT OF YOU and goes 10 mph. like you don't exsist" driver!!! Gee, whatever could cause road rage? Duhhhhhh!


----------

